# Look at this cr@p



## SmokeyJoe (31/5/18)

https://www.health24.com/Lifestyle/Stop-smoking/News/the-7-biggest-problems-with-vaping-20180531

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (31/5/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> https://www.health24.com/Lifestyle/Stop-smoking/News/the-7-biggest-problems-with-vaping-20180531


It cant even?!!?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## JB1987 (31/5/18)

This is absolutely ridiculous! Completely one sided, selling unproven theories and scaremongering as facts. So their conclusion in the end is that we should all rather go back to cigarettes

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver (31/5/18)

Very one-sided indeed
What a pity

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (31/5/18)

JB1987 said:


> This is absolutely ridiculous! Completely one sided, selling unproven theories and scaremongering as facts. So their conclusion in the end is that we should all rather go back to cigarettes


I was absolutely livid when i read it. Actually im still PISSED

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Tashy (31/5/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> https://www.health24.com/Lifestyle/Stop-smoking/News/the-7-biggest-problems-with-vaping-20180531


Pppfffft... narrow-minded

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## franshorn (31/5/18)

Definitely not what we need. She has very little facts, and the facts she has are outdated.

I mean how the hell can you compare vapour againt PURIFIED AIR!?!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## picautomaton (31/5/18)

This article could've easily been sponsored by the Big Tobacco asswipes.

Pity there's no comments allowed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Daniel (31/5/18)

Someone needs to write to Health24's Editor , in fact we ALL need to write to them and complain. 

This is absurd ..... but coincidental just on the heels of the government's plans to push the legislation ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Salamander (31/5/18)

This looks like a rehash of all the old disproved theories that the tobacco company sponsored research came up with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Adephi (31/5/18)

Love how the links just go to other health24 articles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (31/5/18)

Maybe we should send a link to Dr Farsalinhos and hear his opinion.
http://www.ecigarette-research.org/research/index.php

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (31/5/18)

...and there's 4755 chops on the news24.com voting booth who think smoking and vaping is the same thing.
Sad part is there were only 1500 odd at 11am when I voted...ignorance seems to be a growing bacteria.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (31/5/18)

Lol what a chop

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Carnival (31/5/18)

blujeenz said:


> ...and there's 4755 chops on the news24.com voting booth who think smoking and vaping is the same thing.
> Sad part is there were only 1500 odd at 11am when I voted...ignorance seems to be a growing bacteria.
> View attachment 133773

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (31/5/18)

I have lost respect for these news sites. They are the ones that need to be regulated.

Just do a search on ewn for vaping and you will find similar hogwash articles.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Cornelius (31/5/18)

https://www.health24.com/Lifestyle/...y-deal-differently-with-e-cigarettes-20180531

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (31/5/18)

It doesn't exist anymore. Anyone copy this so I can read it too?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi (31/5/18)

Knock yourself out

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (31/5/18)

Adephi said:


> Knock yourself out



Thanks. Yes, I agree, this is very old statements that are just repeated. It's bullshit. Plain and simple.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (31/5/18)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (31/5/18)

No comments. 
I already used up my allotment of 'power words' for a week while stuck in traffic this morning. 
I do not want to indebt myself and jump beyond 2018's allowed usage

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (31/5/18)

zadiac said:


> It doesn't exist anymore. Anyone copy this so I can read it too?



There must have been some - many - complaints. Good!


----------



## Adephi (31/5/18)

Kuhlkatz said:


> No comments.
> I already used up my allotment of 'power words' for a week while stuck in traffic this morning.
> I do not want to indebt myself and jump beyond 2018's allowed usage



You also sat on the N1 this morning? Used more than my years quota. 

Sat in that traffic to collect my "hadeons" that turned out to be "entheons". Think I'm at 2024's quota now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (31/5/18)

zadiac said:


> Thanks. Yes, I agree, this is very old statements that are just repeated. It's bullshit. Plain and simple.



The whole article is just lazy journalism. All reference articles is crap that has been published and disproven before. This is just sh!t stirring at a time we least need it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Kuhlkatz (31/5/18)

Adephi said:


> You also sat on the N1 this morning? Used more than my years quota.
> 
> Sat in that traffic to collect my "hadeons" that turned out to be "entheons". Think I'm at 2024's quota now.


Yep, the one and only.

What is an onosecond ? It's when you do something stupid, and a second later go : 'Oh, NO ...shouldn't have done that !'
Me at Olifantsfontein Rd exit  ...and hopefully Health24 contributors after publishing this stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (2/6/18)

Some more horse crap from a so-called expert with a Phd

http://ewn.co.za/2018/06/01/analysis-how-south-africa-is-tightening-its-tobacco-rules

E-cigarettes are still a relatively new factor. But research is already casting doubts on various claims made about them. First introduced in China in 2004 they were initially mooted as an aid to quit smoking. But research shows that they in fact encourage young people to start smoking cigarettes. And 18 studies have shown that e-cigarettes do not reduce quit rates. Instead, the latest research shows that they do the reverse – they reduce the quit rates of smokers intending to quit by about 66%.

There are 83 countries that regulate e-cigarettes and about 27 that have completely banned their sale. These include Brazil, Singapore, Uruguay, Seychelles and Uganda.

The advertising, promotion and sponsorship of e-cigarettes are regulated or prohibited in 62 countries.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/6/18)

Adephi said:


> Some more horse crap from a so-called expert with a Phd
> 
> http://ewn.co.za/2018/06/01/analysis-how-south-africa-is-tightening-its-tobacco-rules
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/6/18)

Adephi said:


> Some more horse crap from a so-called expert with a Phd
> 
> http://ewn.co.za/2018/06/01/analysis-how-south-africa-is-tightening-its-tobacco-rules
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting this @Adephi

They cite "research shows that they in fact encourage young people to start smoking cigarettes."
Thats not what I thought.

They cite "And 18 studies have shown that e-cigarettes do not reduce quit rates. Instead, the latest research shows that they do the reverse – they reduce the quit rates of smokers intending to quit by about 66%."
I wonder what studies and "research" they are referring to? I know first hand that vaping enabled me to quit stinkies. And i think the same can be said for the majority of vapers. So i would say that vaping has drastically INCREASED the quit rate of smoking, not reduced it. I suppose if you define someone who vapes as "still smoking" then one could argue that vaping prolongs the act and doesnt stop it but i dont think they mean that.

Would be interesting to see what research and studies they are referring to in that article because it seem to go against the grain.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## HapticSimian (6/6/18)

More lazy journalism. "Popcorn lung" this and "formaldehyde" that. It's quite infuriating.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (6/6/18)

The tobacco industry is supplying alternatives to cigarettes — e-cigarettes and vaporisers — as a safer alternative that does not reduce their profits.

That right there is telling me this is another piece of propoganda nonsense.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (6/6/18)

Propaganda by whom?


----------



## Raindance (6/6/18)

C'mon guy's, all these facts are readily available on Facebook. Don't be acin so cray cray! OK!

We really should not be lending crap like this any consideration or validity by reacting to it.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------

